# Nicknames for patricia?



## Mummy2B21

Hi ladies I like the name Patricia for a girl more so because it is family related - My OH's nan is named Patricia and my Grandpa is Patrick, I have always wanted to honour my grandpa and have never found a name i like relating to patrick but Patricia for a girl i like.

What nicknames for Patricia can you think of? I like Patsie/Patsy but wondererd if anyine can think of anymore a little girlier Ty ) x

Also can anyone tgink of more variations of Jean please x


----------



## hubblybubbly

Patty
Trisha
Trish
Pat
Patsy

And 
Jeanie/genie.
Gee-gee


----------



## bumblebeexo

Trish
Trisha
Pat
Patty

Jeannie
Jay


----------



## Old Shubab

(And you won't like some of these... but these are ones that have actually been used by people named Patricia):

Paddy
Pardy
Pat
PatRat
Pat the Brat
PataWat
Patches
Pate
Pati
PatPat
Patria
Patrich
Patrick
Patrish
Pats
Patsi
Patsy
Patt
Patte
Patticake
Pattie
Patskins
Patty
Pattybug
Paty
Patzie
Percy
Pete
Petey
Piddles
Patrishka
Pipi
Pippi
Pit
Pita
Pixie
Pootsie
Priss
Putt-Putt
Rici
Tecia
Tia
Tiffy
Tish
Tisha
Tush
Tishie
Tissy
Trashbag
Treech
Treeshe
Tricia
Trixie
Trish
Trisha
Trysh
Tysh
Brat
Chico
Cie
Frattie
Itch

If you would like place and date information for any of these, let me know! I collect attested nicknames as a hobby.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i think patti. is really cute!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Thanks girls weve changed our minds again!!! haha we think patricia is too old fashioned xx


----------



## Jobean03

I love Tricia as a nickname for Patricia. Feminine and not dowdy old fashioned like Patty.


----------



## leahsbabybump

I love Rici or Richi or Pattie which is pretty cute  

I think the best i can think of as an alternative for jean in jeanie or jen


----------

